# Judys 1st fotd!! shes on that purp =]



## xJUDYx (Feb 9, 2007)

heres the link for the tut here! =]
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?p=746421#post746421





sooo this is my 2nd time EVERRRRRRRRRR showing my face here..eek!

i'm getting ready to out for SUSHI tonight with the girls..sooooo i'll add photos with my hair done & the outfit for tonight later.

full face






open





closed





& the must have mirror picture. plz excuse the dirty mirror





*Face*
EDM spring concealer
BE medium tan
msf dark
margin blusher

*Eyes
*maybelline brow filler in a drk brown shade
cyrstal avalanche e/s
carbon e/s
nocturnelle e/s
random purple jane e/s
blacktrack fluidline
& unknown lashes from vietnam..lol funny thing is..i think i used 2 RIGHT lashes..HAHA

EDIT_

the hair done & the fit for sushi & beer pong. lol


----------



## slvrlips (Feb 9, 2007)

very pretty 
why are you saying eek your gorgoeus


----------



## queenofdisaster (Feb 9, 2007)

LOVE those eyes. beautiful!


----------



## missy29 (Feb 9, 2007)

Love the eyes. That looks unreal!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Feb 9, 2007)

You are so cute & your makeup looks wonderful! Have fun tonight


----------



## Nikki0211 (Feb 9, 2007)

You are so pretty and I love the color!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Feb 9, 2007)

That is really pretty!


----------



## fairytale22 (Feb 9, 2007)

Omg gorgeous! Am looking forward to more of your posts!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Feb 9, 2007)

love it!


----------



## Eoraptor (Feb 9, 2007)

Aww, you're cute!  And those lashes look great!


----------



## mistella (Feb 9, 2007)

Pretty!! I love the lashes


----------



## Ciara (Feb 9, 2007)

Your eyes came out really good!!!  and the lashes too!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Its not too much and not too little..great job.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 9, 2007)

GREAT blending! Lovely.


----------



## macface (Feb 9, 2007)

I love the blending.


----------



## theleopardcake (Feb 9, 2007)

i really like the color choices!


----------



## xJUDYx (Feb 9, 2007)

thanks all for the pos. feedback! =]


----------



## Ambi (Feb 9, 2007)

I love your hair :]


----------



## tdm (Feb 9, 2007)

Nice! Very well blended.


----------



## Renee (Feb 10, 2007)

you are beautiful! And such talent!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Feb 10, 2007)

This is so pretty and I love your outfit, very cute


----------



## MAC is love (Feb 10, 2007)

this looks gorgeous! and i LOVE your hair btw.


----------



## XsMom21 (Feb 10, 2007)

blending is perfect! You're so pretty!


----------



## purplkaret (Feb 10, 2007)

wow i love it! the blending is very nice.


----------



## Another Janice! (Feb 10, 2007)

Ahh...I used to have boobs like that.  Before 2 babies.  *sigh*

Anyway..I love the eyes!!  Can you tell me where you put what?


----------



## sensuelle (Feb 10, 2007)

youre soo cute!!! i love the makeup and especially the outfit and hair!!


----------



## linkas (Feb 10, 2007)

You're so cute!!!!


----------



## Jayne (Feb 10, 2007)

you're too cute !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i love your hairs !!!!!!


----------



## chrisantiss (Feb 10, 2007)

very pretty, i love this look


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 10, 2007)

ur makeup looks very very pretty...


----------



## xJUDYx (Feb 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Another Janice!* 

 
_Ahh...I used to have boobs like that.  Before 2 babies.  *sigh*

Anyway..I love the eyes!!  Can you tell me where you put what?_

 







i was asked to do a tut. for this. perhaps i will after my vacation next week.


----------



## Saints (Feb 10, 2007)

Wow, gorgeous look and gorgeous girl!


----------



## squirlymoo (Feb 10, 2007)

You're so pretty and have a great smile. Beautiful makeup, too.

I lovelovelove your purse! It's so cute. Is it Chanel?


----------



## n_c (Feb 10, 2007)

very well put together...love the mu


----------



## kimmy (Feb 10, 2007)

gorgeous look! can't wait to see more fotd's from you.


----------



## dreamqueen (Feb 10, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## *Luna* (Feb 10, 2007)

You are adorable and your eyes look just stunning!


----------



## kiannack (Feb 11, 2007)

ur soo pretty, love the makeup


----------



## user79 (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow you look hot! Lovely.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 12, 2007)

LOVE the whole look :-D


----------



## Pink_minx (Feb 12, 2007)

You look so pretty your make up is gorgeous and I LOVE your hair...what do you use on your hair its so shiny and smooth.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 12, 2007)

Sooo gorgeous!!


----------



## Peaches (Feb 12, 2007)

So hot! 

What brand is the t-shirt in the first pic by the way? Looks cute as.


----------



## mellz (Feb 12, 2007)

I love it! And you're gorgeous. Amazing hair


----------



## snexce (Feb 13, 2007)

you're so adorable!  love this makeup look.  the colors look fantastic.


----------



## honyd (Feb 13, 2007)

looks great... !!   ur hairs so pretty n shinny!!!!


----------



## Pythia (Feb 13, 2007)

I love the eyshadow. Classic colours that always work. You have lovely features too! Your blending and application is excellent.


----------



## Glamgirlie (Feb 13, 2007)

No need to say eek you're gorgeous, i love your outfit, hair and make-up.


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 13, 2007)

u r GORGEOUS!!!! please post more


----------



## almondeyez81 (Feb 13, 2007)

You are so pretty, and I love your skin, have fun!!


----------



## xJUDYx (Feb 16, 2007)

yess its a chanel! =D but the t shirt is an oldie from abercrombie. haha i didnt use an products on my hair. just..pantene pro v shampoo and....thats about it!

to everyone else. thaaanks =]


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow. I love the hair, makeup and especially the outfit.


----------



## lilmzkimmylady (May 4, 2007)

you look gorgeous!!!! =D


----------



## Edie (May 4, 2007)

Absolutley Gorgeous! I love the colours (which I shall be now incorporating in my 'going to the pub' look tonight! 

And your outfit is hot!


----------



## brown_eyes (May 4, 2007)

oh you look gorgeous, love your outfit and eye makeup, please do a tutor for this when you have time?, pleaseeee!!!


----------



## little teaser (May 4, 2007)

you look really pretty


----------



## applefrite (May 4, 2007)

Congratulations !!!


----------



## c00ki312 (May 4, 2007)

very pretty!


----------



## kera484 (May 4, 2007)

Very pretty....Love the purse!!


----------



## chrisantiss (May 4, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## xJUDYx (May 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brown_eyes* 

 
_oh you look gorgeous, love your outfit and eye makeup, please do a tutor for this when you have time?, pleaseeee!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

i'll see what i can do. maybe tonight or tomorrow since i have NO PLANS WHAT SO EVER! first freeeeeeeee weekend! =]


----------



## jess98765 (May 4, 2007)

goodness your hot!!! you are so damn pretty! i love those lashes on you. they really open up those eyes of yours!! keep the FOTD's coming chicka


----------



## Pinklady77 (May 5, 2007)

You are beautiful!


----------



## snowkei (May 5, 2007)

ooooooh so pretty!!!


----------



## yummy411 (May 5, 2007)

gorgeous!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (May 5, 2007)

You look wonderful! And gotta love that Chanel handbag!!


----------



## laura-doll (May 5, 2007)

very nice
x


----------



## HayleyVengeance (May 5, 2007)

wow gorgeous , i love your hair and outfit too!


----------



## hokidoki (Jul 16, 2007)

wow..very nice..ur long hair makes me miss my long hair (used to be waist long now it's shoulder length..never cutting it again)!!


----------



## hunnybun (Jul 16, 2007)

judy -- i love your eyes in this!  they look gigantic and SO beautiful!

hope you had a fun night.  i'm off to check out your tut now so i can emulate the hotness.


----------



## ViV04 (Jul 16, 2007)

You look very pretty<3


----------



## chrisantiss (Jul 16, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## powderpaint (Jul 16, 2007)

looks really pretty and i love the lashes


----------



## Morsel (Jul 16, 2007)

You should ummm SHOW YOUR FACE MORE OFTEN HERE. You look great!


----------



## Feytr (Sep 7, 2007)

Love the hair and shoes!!  Really enjoyed your tut btw.


----------



## chrisantiss (Sep 7, 2007)

very pretty


----------

